# Attention Milkers



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

Okay....my girlfriend has lamanchas. She is currently milking three. She can't afford a milk machine but found, online, this guy who invented this device for milking himself and is selling them to people interested or selling just the directions if the person wants to make it themselves. I think she paid $150. She said it has a pump like a blood pressure cuff and it attaches directly to the mason jar so she doesn't have to do the milk filtering, etc. with hand milking. She said his 5 year old granddaughter can even milk a goat in minutes with this. I will try to get the web address. She said he is selling about three of them a day now that people have heard of him. Have any of you seen or heard of this??? I'm anxious to see it myself since I fill in milking for her when she goes out of town or needs help.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

http://alaskaslist.com/1/posts/14_F...ic_Goat_Milking_Machine_The_Henry_Milker.html

heres an ad from AlaskasList


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have heard of milkers like this btu the idea is that they keep the orifice open all the time and I hear this isnt good :shrug:


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you Stacey...and yes...I remember he was from Alaska. I'll pass this information along to my girlfriend. I'm so glad you told me you heard it wasn't a good idea.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

looking from the picture, the thing that goes on the teat is just a syringe, not a shell and an inflation. Since there is no inflation, that means it just sucks and sucks, so it doesn't pulsate. Since it just sucks and doesn't pulsate then damage may be caused to the teat from so much pressure that isn't being released.


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

So are the Udderly EZ milkers or whatever those are called pulsator types or do they create too much suction, too? I have one for emergencies (like if I had to be gone from the farm on short notice) but have not ever used it...


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Udderly EZ's are okay, they are the same idea as a regular milking machine, they have a hard plastic shell, and a silicon inflation, and it pulsates like a milking machine, except it has a handpump on it


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

I've been using an Udderly EZ on my Nigi's and it works great. The goats seem to like it because it is so fast. It is probably easier to clean than the Henry Milker as there is no long tube to clean. I bought an extra Udderly EZ pump, as I don't want to be without one.

To buy the extra pump and an inflator, I contacted the owner/manufacturer on the website and they gave me a price break. The first one I purchased from Jeffers Livestock to save a few dollars.

Compared to an electric machine, the EZ Udder is quite cheap, and it is quick.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

ok i saw this in a goat magazine article.. get the top of a spritzer bottle attach 1/4 inch tubing like used for aquarium pumps ,, got mine from hardware store.. attache 30 or 60 cc syringe to other end and use that for milking.. as the spritzer is manipulated... does this keep the orifice open or should i just forget it and get the ez milker?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that also is like the above mentioned milking device -- it works off continuous suction


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

As Stacey said, there is no pulsing, it is continuous suction that gets tighter and tighter with each squeeze of the trigger, I won't reccomend the suction type to anyone who needs to use it on a daily basis. I had a purple teated doe for an hour after I used it.

This would have been the Maggidans milker as well as the same concept with the handmade one using the spray bottle head and tubing.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

oh gosh i am so glad i found this forum,,,not using that contraption.. am learning so much here...


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

I tried making the one (from the directions) using the syringe barrel and then aquarium tubing and squeeze handle. It sucked, and not in a good way. I could never get it to work worth anything. My girls didn't even want to let down. I had to hand milk some, and then try it. It still didn't work worth anything; I tried it 2-3 times, gave up, and handmilked. I finally just took it apart and saved the tube for tube feeding, chunking the rest of it.


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm really glad you brought this up! I was thinking about getting a milker and now I know to go the the EZ one. I will only have 2 or 3 does to milk in spring, but next year...quiet a few more!


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

I bought a reconditioned milker off ebay very reasonably. Now I'm getting a pump to work it and will set it up so everything except the tubing/claw/infation is inside the house. I'll have an on/off switch near the milkstand.

I have a 4th freshener that is a dream to hand milk and 2 FF milking now with 2 more FF coming online soon. All except the Nubian are heavy milkers or will be when they freshen.


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have udderly EZ and it works very well. I hand milk most of the time but sometimes I use that. I usually uses it on the ones that don't like to be hand milked because I just started milking a year ago and I'm afraid I'll hurt them or something.


----------



## critter sitter (Mar 6, 2010)

I have both the EZ milker and the Henry Milker. I was interested in one of these do to hand and elbow problems. I'm not trying to bad mouth or put anyone out of making a living, just stating my experience.

The EZ does have a hard teat cup with soft inflation but mine does not *pulsate* as someone mentioned and there is no way of knowing how much pressure you are putting on udder. It is pretty easy to clean but some of my does hate it and kick at it.

The Henry Milker does not have soft inflation, only hard cup. It does not pulsate either, however you do have gauge that tells you how much pressure you are exerting. It is kind of difficult to clean with the hoses and small adapters. I experienced problems with keeping a seal around fittings that go through jar lid. I ended up putting silicone around them to keep a tight seal. ]

I can't imagine that either one is real good for the udder do to not pulsating and I would only use occasionally.

Overall, both are pretty slow, (keep in mind you can only do one side at a time)and unless there is a special circumstance that I need to use one, its just easier and less hassle to hand milk. :GAAH:

Just my opinon.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

Darn, I think I'm going to have to save up for one of those cool Udderly EZ's! That looks like a great option for my brother for chores when our 2 doelings are eventually bred and kid out. He has no patients and I could see it ending badly, but I'll be in university so milking will be his chore on weekdays.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

I just wanted to put my .02 in. I recently ordered a Henry Milker from Henry off of ebay. First of all, he was very nice, prompt shipping ect. No concerns there. But when I got the milker, I had a lot of trouble believing/understanding where the $150 price tag comes from. Never the less, I figured, his time putting it together was worth the money if it worked. I set it up according to the directions and went out to try it. Vanilli kicked it off 3 or 4 times and jumped and danced like she never has done when hand milking. I thought, maybe just a new thing, kept trying it and trying it. But I noticed that when being milked, there was just a very small stream of milk coming out of the teat and it took FOREVER to get just a cup of milk and this is when she was full and leaking! I was continually having to pump the gauge up to his maximum recommended suction which wore my hands out worse than milking did. Needless to say, I emailed him and am going to return the device. BTW he removed his "guarantee" from his website and according to ebay is not taking returns. He said he would refund me the cost of the "machine" if I returned it so I am out shipping both ways :::sigh:::


----------



## flapjack47 (May 27, 2009)

thanks to all yhe info was very helpfull


----------



## ahorseofchorse (Jul 11, 2010)

I had looked at the henry milker and pretty much bought everything I needed to make my own, the hand vacuum pump was a pump from a auto parts store for bleeding your own brakes. As a lot of people have mentioned that this system does not pulsate so you really have to be careful about the amount of inches of .hg (vacuum) you pull. ive worked at major cow dairys before and they pulled about 5-7 inches .hg but this was also with a pulsator. I had no luck at all with this being fast at all, the milk just trickled out very slowly and my Doe seemed very annoyed by the vacuum feeling. so back to hand milking for me!, oh well i was only out like the price of the tubing as i was able to return most of the things back to the store. oh yeah im new here!  

Chris


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

I have one of these, the air wont keep in, we had to fiddle with it. Now I can't get it to seal to the teat. TO me, it's faster to milk the one goat I have in milk right now, but later I might need to have one, I don't know though. With the way we want things to work out, We'll only have 1-3 goats in milk, I am sure I can milk them by hand.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I purchased the ez milker because of my arthritis. I was milking my 5 Nigerian girls. It was alot easier on my hands. But, I didn't think it was faster, maybe the girls were holding back, I'm not sure. I will try it again this spring, but, I too am saving for a "real" milking machine from ebay when my Alpine girls freshen. 

I soooo miss my wonderful goat milk. Did anyone read the article on what they are doing with the milk in this country, in Mother Earth News? Great article.


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

I'll go home and dig the old archive issue of DairyGoatJournal up. It has a step-by-step tutorial on how to make a homemade bucket milker using around the farm parts and an old pressure cooker for a bucket. The guy was very detailed about how to make it. I've heard it said, "Neccessity is the mother of all invention" and it's true. You never know what a farmer might come up with! lol......


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi all....... If anyone is considering an Udderly EZ milker I highly recomend buying from here:

http://www.avolinofarm.com/

He had the best prices, I got mine in 2 days without paying extra for shipping & he runs "kidding season sales". Was very impressed with customer service, before & after the sale.

As mentioned, it is not one that pulsates, but I liked it so much better than the Henry Milker I tried. I needed it with my FF mini's as I have big hands & long fingers..... Worked like a charm a long as you follow the directions. I no longer have the mini's (sold them to my mom & gave her the milker) but that lil milker was a life saver in the begining.

For actual milking machines, I'm saving up for one from here:

http://www.perrysmilkers.com/

My friend bought one from him 3 years ago & loves it. Really nice folks, super helpful, good prices. My friend had some troubles with her pump, he tried helping her trouble shoot it, & ened up sending her a new pump, paid for shipping it to her, plus paid the shipping to return the old one.....That was about a month after she bought it, & since then, she's never had a problem.


----------



## OldGoat58 (Dec 15, 2011)

You need to check out Perry's Milkers out of La..................Super nice complete set-up for less than half what you would pay any where else ! Just type in Perry's Milkers, Great price's and great service !


----------



## HybridMustang (Jul 29, 2011)

AlaskaBoers said:


> http://alaskaslist.com/1/posts/14_F...ic_Goat_Milking_Machine_The_Henry_Milker.html
> 
> heres an ad from AlaskasList


 LOL! we just got one of those henry milkers and it didnt work at first but eventually we got it i have to say its totally worth what they are asking for


----------



## jrgoat63 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hmm, I must have missed something?? Wasn't this a topic somewhere else on this forum?? And didn't Stacey e-mail the Henry Milker guy and he sent her a response back and she posted it?? Just wondering, thought it was on here somewhere?? I myself am buying a Henry milker, I am having problems with my fingers and hands falling asleep or turning numb while milking and I will probably have 7 does to milk!! Anyway, can't remember where the other thread is on this subject, I'm new to this forum and still getting used to how it's laid out. Check and see tho, it's here, somewhere!! ??? LOL! :shrug:


----------



## jrgoat63 (Jul 22, 2011)

jrgoat63 said:


> Hmm, I must have missed something?? Wasn't this a topic somewhere else on this forum?? And didn't Stacey e-mail the Henry Milker guy and he sent her a response back and she posted it?? Just wondering, thought it was on here somewhere?? I myself am buying a Henry milker, I am having problems with my fingers and hands falling asleep or turning numb while milking and I will probably have 7 does to milk!! Anyway, can't remember where the other thread is on this subject, I'm new to this forum and still getting used to how it's laid out. Check and see tho, it's here, somewhere!! ??? LOL! :shrug:


Yea I was right! If you go into goat sense 101, under newbies, novices.... There is a discussion on hand milkers, the thread is "on e bay (discussion of hand milkers)
Stacey asked the guy who makes them a lot of pertinent questions, ones that we all have about continuous suction ect, it's a good thread, and the owner actually wrote back and discussed the questions! So, anyone that is looking here, go to that thread if you can find it on here, it will give you an indepth answer to a lot of your hand milker questions!!


----------



## FlyingG (Oct 8, 2012)

I always wondered about the Udderly EZ milkers, but figured they work if the Premier One company sells them. They use their customer feedback and usually only sell things that work. I thought a lot about setting up my old people nursing machine, since the cups look like they would fit the ND's perfectly, and once I tried the cups on the pygmies we started out with and it looked like a great fit. I always think there might be a 1st freshener sometime it might be worth setting it up and cleaning it afterwards for, but so far, it seems easier to just hand milk. (We have a small herd, down to just 2 senior does, a yearling or so and 2 jrs, + bucks.) Since all these will have show careers, I don't want to do anything to mess up the udders, worse than dam raising already does, anyway. Plus, there is the draft boer who of course gives the best milk with the worst udder, once you can figure out which teats to milk :0


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I see working condition surge belly milkers going for $100 on eBay all the time. If your looking for a milker that's the way to go. The pulsators are easily rebuilt if they are broken on a surge and you can find a used vacuum for $50-$75 if you shop well. I wouldn't trust a non pulsating milker on my girls teats. I've made one before just to test it, no thanks.


----------

